# Transporting 2 yaks at once



## Teacherman (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I've had a read of some similar threads, but couldn't find an answer, so..

I have a feel free nomad, and an extreme fish bandit. I can transport both upside down on the factory fitted roof racks on my mazda 3 hatch. I put the nomad on first, and the more open decked fish bandit on top. I used ratchet straps to hold them down onto the roof (and admittedly they were damn tight!) and short bits of telstra rope fore and aft to stop them moving backwards or forewards.

However this takes forever! There's got to be a better way. Cradles maybe? But I dont think i can fit both yaks side by side. If carried right way up, the nomad which is longer, would fit best on top of the bandit. But I am hoping they may be more secure in brackets.

What do you think? Are any brands of cradle better than others? Will all types fit on my roof racks (mazda standard- they are about 100 mm wide, and have a covered channel in the middle)?

Cheers,
Adam


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Mate several companies make kayak carriers that sit the yaks on there side hers an example

http://www.rhinorack.com/AccSubCate...e_1_Accessory_CANOE-KAYAK-CARRIER_209_19.aspx

Lee


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

I transport 2 x 4metre yaks on my Hyundai Accent with this Thule kayak carrier.... had no probs with it at all!


----------



## Teacherman (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Kerrie, pictures and all.

Have you bought 1 carrier that does for both kayaks?


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Do you have the square bars or rola type racks?

If you have the square bars, then I can show you how I made a dual kayak carrier for about 25 bucks (2 lengths of pine, some bolts/washers etc). You WILL have to drill 4 holes in your bars though, and perform a little carpentry to fit your boats. I carry one upside down, and the other rightside up.

The beauty of my design is that I can attach/remove the mods in under a minute. My yaks are both SIKs but my design (which is custom made to carry my boats) could also adapt to SOTs. I think once you see my idea it will get you thinking and you could come up with something similar.

Rick


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

yep its like an upside down U and has bolts which slide in that gutter of yr roof rack. u can fold them down also which is how i just carry one yak, they fit inside the cockpit bit of the yak when its upside down.


----------



## Teacherman (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks again Kerrie.

And Rick- mine's the rola style with a rubber gutter in the middle. I appreciate your advice- but I have the handyman skills of a one-handed carpenter.

Cheers.

Now to find a good price for one of those snazzy things Kerrie's got. I see Thule and Rhino make them...


----------



## Teacherman (Mar 9, 2008)

oops, meant to ask.

Where do you (and therefore, should I) tie the yaks down. I've got a tow point at the back, but cant find one at the front end of the car.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

The only place anywhere i could find mine were http://www.sherryscamping.com.au...... they are Thule brand. I think from memory they were about $120 or so.... I found that the cheapest way to get 2 yaks on the car. They also came with 2 thule tiedowns with cam buckles.

i have no interest in sherrys camping blah blah and all that stuff


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

u can definately feel a bit of sway but its not too bad. I put up with it for the ease of taking 2 yaks on one car instead of taking 2 cars lol


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

murd said:


> Do you have the square bars or rola type racks?
> 
> If you have the square bars, then I can show you how I made a dual kayak carrier for about 25 bucks (2 lengths of pine, some bolts/washers etc). You WILL have to drill 4 holes in your bars though, and perform a little carpentry to fit your boats. I carry one upside down, and the other rightside up.
> 
> ...


Rick - can you post this up in a seperate thread? I'm sure others would appreciate the info.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

My advice would be to buy bars wide enough to carry them both upside down, on the rails side by side. I carry two revos and currently use an upright single carrier for the one. Loading\unloading is a hassle, fuel economy is halved and the sway in high wind means you have to travel slower. I have to stop and retie every 100km or so. The slightest vibration seems to work the straps on both kayaks loose. In fact when I first got them and didnt tie the front and back of the upright one, the whole roofrack vibrated loose and slipped forward. 
I am about to get 150mm bars that will more than carry the two side by side. Faster loading, less hassle to tie, less wind resistance and better fuel economy on long trips.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Paul, my design (which I invented myself!) fits snugly over the square type Thule bars and extends beyond the ends of the bars sufficient to fit the 2 yaks. I didn't want to buy wider bars and came up with the idea of something that could be attached very quickly, would hold the boats in adverse wind and wouldn't cost much - I achieved all three. I will post something up on a separate thread very soon with pictures, as Davey G has asked.

The only drawback is remembering to watch your head when you leave the car...


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Looking forward to your post Murd, my girlfriend is keen to get a yak and I've been starting to think how I'm going to get two on the roof.


----------



## Teacherman (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm currently bidding on a similar carrier on ebay that doesn't have the two kayak holding ability, but only takes up about 1 foot of rook rack space, and the second kayak can go flat.

http://search.ebay.com.au/_W0QQsassZseakayakadventures

Seller claims that they are removable by hand, so should be easy to fit.

I'lll let you all know how it goes!
adam


----------



## Teacherman (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok roof racks arrived, and they appear well made.

BUT they seem designed for square bars since the bracket doesnt clamp down well on my rola style bars. Also, once fitted, and with kayak in place, how is one supposed to put tie down straps through the top bar?

I see you managed Kerrie- are you 9 ft tall?

I think I'm going to buy a set of cradles, the low flat ones, and a big block of foam to go in between the two kayaks.

AAAAAhhhhgggg!


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

G'day Teacherman, I had the same perplexed :shock: look on my face as you did I reckon. I use an extra strap for each yak which I pass through the loop in the bar and let hang down the back of the car. I lay the yak on the racks and slide both ends of the strap up over the back of the yak while holding it in place with my other hand. Fix it in place and on to the next one. Afterwards I put my lockable straps on. The rear loop can be reached with yaks in place but the front one will have to be pre-threaded too. I don't have to do that part as the Mirage Drive well is an easy way to pass my straps through for the front ones  . This works for me at 5'6" on a commodore wagon. Sedans might be somewhat more challenging :shock: . I hope this helps. If you only got the single yak rack and plan to lay the other flat then the second one is same as normal. 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Teacherman (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Mie,

Photos helped a lot.

I'll have another go tomorrow, when I've got my manners back!

Adam


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

nah i'm only 5ft 4 but i used the "dodge" extender to help lift my kayaks up. first you have to thread the strap thru the rack and leave it balancing down over the front and back of the car... wind is a bugger when doing this. good luck!


----------



## Teacherman (Mar 9, 2008)

I ended up buying a box trailer. Heaps less lifting!


----------

